

How I Sold Red Swoosh to Akami for $19m (audio) - jv22222
http://techzinglive.com/?p=391

======
techarch
Amazing interview about the ups and downs of startups, and the shear
determination of growing a technology seed into a powerful platform.

------
fredjiles
Great show. Listen to every one, but this one was really good. Amazing story.

